# Price of Taxi from Malaga to Marbella?



## adeyelle (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know what price a taxi is from Malaga to marbella? roughly? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

adeyelle said:


> Hi, does anyone know what price a taxi is from Malaga to marbella? roughly? Thanks in advance.


Hiya

Well I had a taxi from Malaga airport to Marbella (Marina) a couple of months ago and it cost me 70 euros .... also had one that cost 80 from Malaga to Elviria quite recently ...

I work in Malaga and do the trip a lot .... so if you can catch the bus or train you will save a fortune! train only to Fuengirola though 

Sue x

Are you coming from the Airport to Marbella ? if so there is a regular bus between the airport and Marbella bus station (runs every hour I think in high season) much much cheaper!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ooops sorry me again - I use 2 different buses from Malaga ... one to Marbella which costs just under 5 euros one way ...... and one to Estepona from Malaga which costs me 7.50 euros

Excellent Value! if not a long winded journey sometimes!


----------



## adeyelle (Jan 1, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya
> 
> Well I had a taxi from Malaga airport to Marbella (Marina) a couple of months ago and it cost me 70 euros .... also had one that cost 80 from Malaga to Elviria quite recently ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Sue - maybe i will book a taxi in advance so that the price is concreted b4 i get in!!!

Thanks again


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

adeyelle said:


> Thanks for that Sue - maybe i will book a taxi in advance so that the price is concreted b4 i get in!!!
> 
> Thanks again


The taxis at the airport and I think other licenced cabs have a fixed rate depending on mileage so you should be able to check in advance.


----------

